# Zpool is Crashed! please help!



## deniua (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a serious problem with my storage:
Zpool is exported from system.
If i try to import it i have an error : 
	
	



```
ZFS: vdev failure, zpool=bighdd type=vdev.no_replicas
```


```
pool: bighdd
    id: 1937001565396023620
 state: UNAVAIL
status: One or more devices are missing from the system.
action: The pool cannot be imported. Attach the missing
	devices and try again.
   see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-3C[/url]
config:

	bighdd          UNAVAIL  insufficient replicas
	  raidz1        UNAVAIL  insufficient replicas
	    gpt/disk01  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk02  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk44  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk05  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk06  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk07  UNAVAIL  cannot open
	    gpt/disk08  UNAVAIL  cannot open
	    gpt/disk09  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk10  ONLINE
	  raidz1        DEGRADED
	    gpt/disk11  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk12  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk13  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk14  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk15  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk16  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk17  UNAVAIL  cannot open
	    gpt/disk20  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk19  ONLINE
	  raidz1        ONLINE
	    gpt/disk30  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk25  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk32  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk33  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk21  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk24  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk34  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk27  ONLINE
	    gpt/disk22  ONLINE
```
I have a four blank HDD, but i can't replace UNAVAIL drives.Please help! 40TB of dataloss.


----------



## Alt (Nov 16, 2010)

You should return disk07 OR disk08 online, then data will be resilvered.
Do not replace until you got DEGRADED instead of UNAVAIL.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 17, 2010)

deniua said:
			
		

> I have a serious problem with my storage:
> Zpool is exported from system.
> 
> 
> ...


Where did these disks go? 3 disks missing could indicate a cabling problem, expansion chassis not powered on, and so forth. Do all of the expected drives appear in the BIOS / controller card management menu, and so forth? I think you have a hardware issue which needs to be resolved before you can re-import the pool.


----------

